# How many Canadians are presently serving in the US military?



## jrhume (29 Jun 2004)

Anyone have information on the numbers?  I've looked, but can't find anything.

Jim


----------



## bossdog (19 Aug 2004)

It's really hard to say. 

Keep in mind that aren't serving in the US military, they are simply attached to the US military. I would have to guess about 75 to 100 from the Signals core. That is from career manager posting summaries that I have browsed for MOC's 291, 215, 226, 227 and even 111. I never added them up but as an NCO, the 291 trade looks like the best way to go if your're looking for a US posting.

If you are wondering how many Canadians went down to the US and joined up as a US soldier in a recruiting center, I haven't a schmick.


----------



## bossdog (21 Aug 2004)

What's your scenario like S_Baker? I've looked into joining the US Military but I havn't gone to any lengths to get real information on Canadian citizens joining up.


----------



## ghazise (23 Aug 2004)

During my time in, I have met quite a few Canucks in the Marines, but most of them had dual citizenship and grew up in the states, the others I have met are Native Americans, and then it doesn't matter about citizenship, 

Now my older brother who had join the US Navy in 95 as a Nuke Tech, was denied a sec clearance due to the fact he was educated in a foreign country, and he had to formally denounce his Canadian citizenship and take a lesser trade to stay in the USN, he chose to leave.  

We both grew up and graduated from a Canadian High School, I initially chose to join the infantry, but my mother had words with the recruiter and so the day I left for boot camp I resigned as a Electro-Optical Ordnance Technician 2171,  my securtiy clearance was still pending when I was released from active duty,,, five years later 

To my knowledge all that you really need is a green card, but I have also met illegals serving, it all depends on the recruiter, 

Now today is the first day of class and I am pretty toasted,,, so forgive my grammar and spelling


----------



## atticus (24 Aug 2004)

Last time I was in the staes I stepped into one of the local Marine recruiters office and asked him all sorts of questions. He told me that his CO was a Canadian and some of the best marines he's known have been Canadian. I asked him what I'd need to have to join the USMC and he told me all I need is a green card and a working permit. He said both of these can be obtained from the department of homeland defense.
I do have a question about CF soldiers attached to US units however: Do they still use the Canadian equipment eg: our Tac Vest, CadPat etc. or do they totally take on the look of an American soldier?


----------



## bossdog (24 Aug 2004)

They wear and use their own kit, just like foreign militaries do when they are attached to us.


----------



## Spc_Cameron (4 Sep 2004)

<==== two... oh and the General at III corps here.. so thats three.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2004)

These are only a few who are on 'Exchange' with the American Army.  There are many more on exchange with other Sevices and at other Army Posts.  It is a NATO practice and there are numerous positions being filled in the different countries by Officers and NCOs of other nations.  We have many Canadians in Colorado Springs as part of NORAD.  At the same time there are American Officers and NCOs serving in Canada, along with British, Australian, French and other NATO countries.  All part of Exchange programs.

Meanwhile, there are also many Canadians who have joined one Branch or another of the US Military.  Many are Natives and use the "Duel Citizenship" rules, but many are not, and have managed to pass Security screening and get possession of Green Cards.  Some have just emmigrated.

GW


----------



## gozonuts (10 Sep 2004)

A Canadian cannot join the US forces unless they have legal residence in the US. This is extremely difficult to get, and your odds of getting this status is like winning the lottery. U.S. federal law is very specific concerning the current enlistment standards of the U.S. Armed Forces! Here is what they (the Marine recruiters) say _"Only U.S. naturalized citizens, or aliens registered with Immigration and Naturalization Service as residents of the United States can enlist. This requirement cannot be waived. The United States Marine Corps cannot assist anyone with residency, nor can any enlistment processing occur until this requirement is met. Of course, after meeting citizenship requirements, everyone must also meet other qualifications, including a thorough background investigation, a complete physical examination and a comprehensive written examination of English language and mathematical skills. Your nearest U. S. Embassy or Consulate can give you the information you need concerning U.S. citizenship or alien status. Additionally, information is available through the Immigration & Naturalization Service web site at 
Upon establishing permanent legal residence in the U.S., you should address specific questions regarding your enlistment to your local Marine Corps recruiter. In fact, President Bush is currently promoting legislation that will help naturalization of foreign members of the U.S. Armed Forces."_

Bush really hasn't done much to make it easy for Canadians to join the US forces, and you would think at a time like this he would want all the cannon fodder he could get, especially when Canada takes in all the American dodgers - it would be a fair trade, no? I have tried to join the marines and have only hit walls, I think they just don't like us because we are better educated!


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Sep 2004)

> I have tried to join the marines and have only hit walls



Maybe it's because you consider soldiers cannon fodder.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Sep 2004)

I have tried to join the marines and have only hit walls, I think they just don't like us because we are better educated!  

I'm thinking that in this case they were educated enough. :


----------



## gozonuts (10 Sep 2004)

What's up with the last three snotty posts? Did I say something so horrible to offend you delicate ladies? You don't like the term 'cannon fodder'? Isn't that what Bush considers his men? I guess I really shouldn't bother, I am probably responding to 15 year olds dreaming of military life anyways!


----------



## Scott (10 Sep 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I have tried to join the marines and have only hit walls, I think they just don't like us because we are better educated!
> 
> I'm thinking that in this case they were educated enough. :



Me thinks the nail was hit on the head.


----------



## ronjeremiesdong (10 Sep 2004)

Dear Ghost778, in a wise post someone suggested lying was not a good idea on this website - well  for someone who lists  -   Op Palladium Roto8, Roto13. Driver Wheeled, Comms, Machinegunner. 8 Years  -  and then list your age as 25???? You joined at what age then? Let me guess, you were a homeless street urchin brought up in the CF? Go fool someone else jackass!


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Sep 2004)

gozonuts and rjd - you need to tread very lightly - the people with whom you're bantering have proven their credibility here - something which neither of you can claim (yet)   Let's keep things civil.

rjd - check your PMs, your callsign needs to change


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Sep 2004)

ronjeremiesdong said:
			
		

> Dear Ghost778, in a wise post someone suggested lying was not a good idea on this website - well  for someone who lists  -   Op Palladium Roto8, Roto13. Driver Wheeled, Comms, Machinegunner. 8 Years  -  and then list your age as 25???? You joined at what age then? Let me guess, you were a homeless street urchin brought up in the CF? Go fool someone else jackass!



rjd - change your name or have your account deleted, that simple.

One more set of insults from you and I'm going to recommend you be banned; this crap won't be tolerated here.

Your call.

Last I checked, 17 + 8 = 25.


----------



## Armymedic (10 Sep 2004)

toddler said:
			
		

> Dear Ghost778, in a wise post someone suggested lying was not a good idea on this website - well for someone who lists - Op Palladium Roto8, Roto13. Driver Wheeled, Comms, Machinegunner. 8 Years - and then list your age as 25???? You joined at what age then? Let me guess, you were a homeless street urchin brought up in the CF? Go fool someone else jackass!



RGD/Toddler/ or what ever you call yourself now,
you little piece of watery defecation....I can't believe the size of your gonads...inversely proportional to the size of your brains obviously.

I will personally vouch for Ghost778 and his military experience as I too was on both of those missions with him.

I hope you are still able to type your apology publicly on this forum with both your feet in your mouth.


----------



## gozonuts (11 Sep 2004)

Are you saying his gonads are big or small Armymedic? Your lost me on that one! 
First off, Ghost, I never ever said I thought soldiers were cannon fodder! Never! I said that Bush treated them as such by putting them in harms way for oil. As my post was critical of Bush, I figured that people would assume that I was being sarcastic and that I actually cared about the soldiers lives. You had me dead wrong -  you understood incorrectly! Sarcasim is the lowest form of humour so I thought it wouldn't go over anyones heads! You know what they say about assuming thing - you make an ass out of you and me. I appologise for confusing you Ghost788!


----------



## muskrat89 (11 Sep 2004)

I see we have a slow-learner....

You've been asked to play nice, gozo.....


----------



## Infanteer (11 Sep 2004)

...thank you Larry and Curly for ruining this thread, you can leave anytime; Moe is waiting for you.


----------

